# Japanese Myths



## ArronHunt (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, I am currently writing a book entitled "Wings" which takes place in now days Tokyo, Japan. I need some well-known Japanese Myths to incorporate into my story. And help will be gratefully accepted.

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## lisajane (Sep 25, 2007)

Google 'Japanese mythology'


----------



## Kinniku Mantaro (Sep 28, 2007)

Japanese mythology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - however bear in mind that it is Wikipedia, so you may want to double-check the validity, especially if you're aiming for publishment.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Oct 9, 2007)

Be sure you don't make the mistake of transplanting elements of Japanese mythology into an otherwise Western worldview.  Japanese cosmology is pretty radically different.  I'd study up on Shinto as well.

One major difference that a lot of people don't catch on to when writing fiction is that Kami and Gods are nowhere near the same thing.  Kami are very localized kinds of spirits that are very limited in power and scope.  Also they never ever interfere with the affairs of humans.  You only find them if you stumble on them alone or go looking for them.
They're kind of like Western ghosts, in that they're restricted to whatever tree, rock, mountain, or shrine they inhabit.  If you have a Japanese monster or god from a mountain in Hokkaido showing up in Tokyo then that's a mistake.

In the Judeo-Christian West we worship a sky-God who is everywhere and sees everything, so it's perfectly natural to us if some mythological god or beastie shows up in a big city, or tries to punish humanity for something it did wrong.

That can't happen in Japanese cosmology.  Tokyo is a city, so there's very little for a Kami to inhabit.  I have never read any Japanese fiction or mythology where Kami came anywhere near Tokyo.  You have to go to the countryside to find them, and even if you do they will probably try to avoid you.

Totoro is Kami.   So are all the beasties in Spirited Away.  I would recommend both of those movies as good studies on Japanese mythology.  Notice especially how it is that people come in contact with them, and under what circumstances.

Edit:

Then of course there are Buddhist myths which are a different thing entirely.  If you want to incorporate elements of that, then you should be aware that in Japan Buddhism was altered pretty significantly to fit the Japanese worldview.  Buddhist figures can come and go pretty much as they please, and they _do_ interfere with people.  Usually in the same way angels and demons do in the West, to tempt, to teach some Buddhist virtue, or to reward the virtuous.


----------



## Mike C (Oct 9, 2007)

Kinniku Mantaro said:


> Japanese mythology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - however bear in mind that it is Wikipedia, so you may want to double-check the validity, especially if you're aiming for publishment.



How do you double-check the validity of a myth?


----------



## WordWeaver (Oct 9, 2007)

Mike C said:


> How do you double-check the validity of a myth?


 
Snopes.com


----------



## Mike C (Oct 9, 2007)

WordWeaver said:


> Snopes.com




I thought that was just a rumour.


----------



## JohnN (Oct 10, 2007)

Google it, there must be some talk of it online


----------



## Linton Robinson (Oct 10, 2007)

> Snopes.com



LOL!

Take it to the Lord in prayer.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Oct 10, 2007)

Snopes....LOL!

Take it to the Lord in Prayer?


----------



## WordWeaver (Oct 10, 2007)

Mike C said:


> I thought that was just a rumour.


 
It's a legit site, I was just joking though. It's mostly for Urban Myths.


----------



## Mike C (Oct 10, 2007)

WordWeaver said:


> It's a legit site, I was just joking though. It's mostly for Urban Myths.



Uh... you obviously missed the joke.


----------



## garylawing (Aug 16, 2010)

Dear friend, the Japanese have 800 myriads of Gods which must cause a  few congestion problems on their islands. They appear to have a tendency  to worship anything if it stays still long enough and looks interesting  enough.
Their major beliefs are Buddhism, Shinto, Yamaha and Objectism, while  amidst Dragons and Demons they have some very endearing Gods of Good  Fortune. Thank you..


----------

